# LAN Mailserver (NUR intern)



## freeeze (8. Nov. 2011)

Hallo

ich arbeite momentan an meinem Abschluss-Projekt. Und zwar habe ich vor eine komplette IT-Infrastruktur für eine Firma aufzubauen. 

Es beinhaltet:
eine Firewall mit VPN, IDS, Proxy ... (Endian) | Status: schon fertig!
einen Windows Server 2008 R2 mit Active Directory | Status: schon fertig!

und einen Debian 6.0 "All-in-One Server". | Status: noch nicht fertig!

Auf dem "Debian Server" soll ein Webserver mit dem OTRS 3.0.11 laufen. Die Installation ist bereits fertig. Nun fordert das OTRS das Senden und Empfangen von Emails bei eröfftneten und gelösten Tickets. 

Meine Frage:

Kann ich auf dem "Debian Server" einen Email-Server einrichten, der nur intern (also im LAN) funktioniert und nicht die Emails nach außen hin verschickt bzw. empfangen muss?
Der Mail-Server soll nur als interner Mail-Server fungieren.

MfG

afreeeze


----------



## freeeze (10. Nov. 2011)

Hallo

ich habe den Mailserver nun richtig installieren können. Der Mailserver läuft auch soweit. Nun kommt meine nächste Frage.

Wie kann ich bei Squirrelmail neue Accounts/User anlegen? Gibt es auch eine "Schnittstelle" für Active Directory, sodass sich Squirrelmail die Benutzer einfach aus der Active Directory holt?

Danke im Vorraus

freeeze


----------



## planet_fox (18. Nov. 2011)

Ich denke mit squirrelmail geht dass überhaupt nicht. Endweder anbindung via ldap an AKtive Directory oder du holst die mails via pop3 ab.


----------



## freeeze (21. Nov. 2011)

Aber irgendwie muss man doch Benutzer im Squirrelmail anlegen bzw. vielleicht ändern oder löschen. 

Wie läuft denn so eine LDAP-Anbindung via Active Directory. Gibt es irgendwas was ich installieren muss und dann läuft es. Ich habe nämlich noch keine sinnvolle Anleitung gefunden. Hast du das schon einmal gemacht und könntest du mir dabei helfen?
Wie sollte ich die Mails via pop3 abholen wenn es die Email-Adresse gar nicht gibt?

MfG
freeeze


----------



## planet_fox (21. Nov. 2011)

Squirrelmail sit nur ein webclient auf dem du Mails senden und Empfangen kannst. Es wer mir neu dass man damit auch userverwaltung machen kann .

Ich hab dass bisher auch noch nie gemacht mit AD .

Schau mal hier
How to use Microsoft Active Directory with postfix : redflo.de

und hier

Postfix Howtos and FAQs


----------

